# Bikini pictures and marriage?



## anonymous1990 (Jan 8, 2013)

My husband is very sexy towards me. He loves sex and he always likes it to be elaborate and special. I cherish those times because hes so nice and slow. He has sex three-four times with me each week.
Hes extremely passionate towards me and takes a lot of my photos in skimpy bikinis and Lacey corsets. Like after sex or whenever we are intimate he dresses me in skimpy bikinis and takes pictures of me. In between he kisses me a lot and takes pictures of it too.
We have a special bedroom in our home where hes got all my bikini pics/him kissing me framed and put up on the wall and we always spend some time in it. He gets extremely h0rny when we are that room and once he even sketched a nude picture of mine.
My husband picks up ways to attract me sexually. He ll remain shirtless in the evenings, hes in great shape and he likes to show his buff to me.
But hes large in the penis department and it hurts if he does it too much. He gets really noticeable b0ners if he sees me in short clothes. He has even asked me to wear tiny clothes, mostly see through corsets and tiny shorts or just panties. Sometimes I feel very shy just to move around in panties but thats what he wants.
I get too tired sometimes at night, during weekdays since his 6 year old daughter is home its not possible really but when shes off to my in laws home or when shes asleep.or at night.
I love him very much but sometimes its too much. 
Hes 35 and I am 11 years younger. Married for 3 years.
What do i do??


----------



## anonymous1990 (Jan 8, 2013)

plz reply


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

There is of course a time and place. Where your daughter is concerned then sexual activity should not be evident. Its IS right that parents should show love between themselves as this will allow the child(ren) to see why a relationship is right and proper. Dressing in a manner that is provocative isnt right for child viewing the same as you dont put on racey films in front of them. 
In regard to the timing. A good partnership (imo) is one where you BOTH TALK. Communicating the fact that you are tired having looked after a 6 yr old and run the house is a reasonable reason for the occasional "lets just cuddle" time. Its when the tiredness takes over for the physicl conctact that issue start. Its vital that any partner needs to know that the mind is willing the body just issne enough to allow you (both) to enjoy) the moment. There are no sex rules to sexual conact in marrige except that both parties should be happy with it and neither sees the reluctance to engage as a way out of it it all the time. Sex is part of of a loving relationship.
Just try talking and not when you decide not to want to have the sexual contact, that would be like taking him to the sweet shop and not allowing him to sample.


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh to have a wife like you! As long as there is some give and take with him too I see nothing wrong here. If it hurts, which it shouldn't, maybe you should have oral only nights or something along those lines to give your bottom half a break...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

When you're hurting, you could ask for a rain check, or you could offer something other than PiV sex.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> When you're hurting, you could ask for a rain check, or you could offer something other than PiV sex.


:iagree:


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

bikini picture room, nice


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

You have already gotten some good responses. I COULD say...what are you complaining about? You have a husband that thinks you are sexy and he is madly in love with you. But then I am a guy much like your hubby so it is hard for me to see your point of view. I take pics on my wife all of the time in sexy short shorts or swimsuits. At home, I take nudes and even display them. Now, to be sure, we have no problem with kids being around since I am 57 and she is 56 and the kids are gone. Oh yes, and by the way, I can get a boner just seeing her try something on at the store!

Here are some observations/suggestions from a horny hubby:

1. Don't be self conscious in skimpy clothing. We sometimes see our flaws through a microscope. He wants to see his beautiful, sexy wife!

2. If you are too tired, either satisfy him another way (my wife gives awesome hand jobs) of simply tell him that you are exhausted; can we wait until morning or tomorrow evening when you can really give your all?

3. Sometimes when my wife is really tired, she tells me to go ahead and enjoy myself (it tool me a while to accept that).

4. Make sure to use PLENTY of lube if he is large. If him being large means that his c0ck hits your cervix, use a position that minimizes that. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you say how often is "too often"?

C


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

anonymous1990 said:


> My husband is very sexy towards me.
> 
> He loves sex and he always likes it to be elaborate and special.
> 
> ...



These four sentences seem to speak volumes. They all seem to speak to him loving sex a certain way, but it does not sound like you are as 'all-in'. He loves slow, sweet sex, but do you? He loves contrived, elaborate sex, but do you? You cherish the thought he puts in, but does it make you lust for him? If he is not exciting you enough, that would certainly a good reason why sex is so painful. Does he let you come up with scenarios that excite you? Does he give you enough time to even want it? If he is constantly trying to create romantic scenarios, but you are still recovering from the last one, you certainly don't have time to even crave it?!

Maybe I am assuming too much...but it's just a thought. If any of that is the case, by all means, say it out loud to him. He sounds like an amazing husband, that just wants your happiness and love, and if you say it in a loving, respectful way, I bet he will help you come up with a good solution.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Could you please be clearer with what his problem is?

All I'm seeing is the large penis,but it's the only one he has. Sort of hard to fix unless you got a lathe...


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

In response to pain, I would recommend lubricants. Accommodating a larger partner or if you are going for longer sessions when friction is not your friend, lubricants can be of great help.

Positions for a well endowed partner are also important.


----------



## anonymous1990 (Jan 8, 2013)

and about bikini photos?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I think if you are comfortable with the bikini photos, then go with it. If you are uncomfortable for any reason, I would say that you guys need to talk about it. What makes you fell uncomfortable and a compromise, if one is needed for the situation.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

anonymous1990 said:


> I love him very much but sometimes its too much.


You are not communicating your feelings clearly. 

It starts with: "I feel like..." Just finish the sentence.

Then tell it to your husband. As someone else said, not right before sex. 

I feel dirty and used? I feel I am being pushed to do something I don't want? I feel it is too often or too out in the open with the pictures on the wall? 

Feelings are facts. So let's get to the facts first here.


----------

